# Exercise=pain?



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

My hip joints typically bother me more than any other joint pain. I used to be in really good shape but over the past two years I have gone downhill for various reasons. Mostly because I feel worse after exercise and sometimes I just physically can't do it.

Anyway, I'm feeling better on my higher dose of synthroid so I decided to take advantage of that and start working out again.

I'm so much more sore than I ever used to go. Is this Hashi related? Anyone else have experience with this? I so badly want to lose the weight I gained and get back in shape but it's such a struggle.

My back is killing me, hips are on fire, my feet hurt and my calves are ridiculously sore. Motrin really tears up my stomach. I took some aspirin but as the day wore in it got worse. When I came home from work tonight I caved and took a norco and finally got some relief. Is this normal? It seems a bit extreme from working out a little bit.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had severe joint and muscle pain. My hips were the worst, follow shortly thereafter by my knees. Ay muscle soreness I had was not proportional to my workout. I was considering knee surgery, but then got diagnosed with Hashi's and cancer, so I put that off. Now that e thyroid is gone, the pain, for the most part, also is gone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BunnieO said:


> My hip joints typically bother me more than any other joint pain. I used to be in really good shape but over the past two years I have gone downhill for various reasons. Mostly because I feel worse after exercise and sometimes I just physically can't do it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm feeling better on my higher dose of synthroid so I decided to take advantage of that and start working out again.
> 
> ...


How much Synthroid are you on? What do your most recent labs look like and please include the ranges.

Don't push too hard. It takes time for the body to heal.

Are you taking any other meds besides the Synthroid?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If you REALLY want to rule out other causes, why not consult with a rheumatologist?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

BunnieO, I can sympathize. I exercised most of my adult life, sometimes up to two hours a day. It made me feel better and have more energy. Since thyroid disease, I can't manage even the gentlest work-out. A day or two and I'm hurting all over, and the pain increases each day. I've discussed it with my endo and had bloodwork, but she can't figure it out. I used to be a solid muscle; now I'm an out-of-shape flabby lump.

But I feel far better than I did at the lowest point in this journey, so for that I'm thankful. I'm also thankful for this forum, where we can support each other :>

Renee


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

I never got a copy of my latest blood work, but my doc said everything looked great on paper. If I didn't feel so crummy he wouldn't change anything.

I'm currently slowly increasing from 50 mcg to 88 mcg of synthroid. I'm taking 75 mcg M,W,F - 50 mcg T, Th, Sat & Sun. Next week I increase to 75 everyday. After 4 weeks at 75 mcg I get my blood work done again and if all is well I increase to 88 mcg.

Doc said the pain is likely the result of everything being inflamed. My thyroid has been swollen. I just got over a bad flare up, thyrioditis I think he said.

It's just frustrating because I used to be in really good shape. I was even training for a half marathon. These days there is no way I could even come close!

Thanks for your replies


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry, missed some of the questions. My doc has ruled out Lupus and RA. I have very high thyroid antibodies.

Aside from the synthroid I take migraine meds as needed and Ambien occasionally. I was taking Lipitor.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I've heard Andros mention several vitamin deficiencies to be checked.

Personally, if I don't take my glucosamine, I can feel pain in my elbow and knee. Its a result from years of soccer and construction. You may want to consider that as well since it helps with joint pain, at least for me. But I take rather expensive organic vitamins.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BunnieO said:


> I never got a copy of my latest blood work, but my doc said everything looked great on paper. If I didn't feel so crummy he wouldn't change anything.
> 
> I'm currently slowly increasing from 50 mcg to 88 mcg of synthroid. I'm taking 75 mcg M,W,F - 50 mcg T, Th, Sat & Sun. Next week I increase to 75 everyday. After 4 weeks at 75 mcg I get my blood work done again and if all is well I increase to 88 mcg.
> 
> ...


What antibodies are so high and how high are they? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

It would be good if in the future you could post your most recent thyroid lab results with the ranges. We could probably assist you better. What is fine for the doctor is not necessarily fine for you.

With that swollen thyroid, I would insist on ultra-sound.

Are you taking any other meds other than the Synthroid?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

On what basis did he rule out RA?


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

Blood work ruled out RA, though he has offered to refer me to a specialist. I probably should take him up on it, I'm sort of in denial I guess. I'm tired of always not feeling well and I really don't want to take more meds.

I have had a couple of ultrasound's done. I have several nodules on the right side of my thyroid. They haven't changed or gotten any bigger since my first ultrasound in 2007. I have talked to him about removing my thyroid. He wants to save that as a last resort because once it's out you can't put it back.

I typically feel better on the higher end of the "normal" range which is why he decided to increase my dose of synthroid.

I know that I need to be much more proactive with this, but as I said I hate the prospect of more meds. The trade off of course is I feel badly and feel sorry for myself.

It's hard because my husband is supportive but doesn't truly understand why I feel so crappy. He says I'm always tired and I always have some sort of ache.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Blood work cannot rule out RA. There are countless "sero-negative RA" patients, including me, who prove that every day. Every test run comes up negative, yet the physical symptoms and location of degenerative joints are exclusive to RA.

You would do well to see a rheumatologist.

If in fact you DO have autoimmune arthritis, then delaying the meds causes further joint destruction. You need to take the meds to prevent further damage.....or trust me.....you will feel a hell of a lot worse than you are feeling now.


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going to call my Endo tomorrow and ask for a referral to a specialist. I ran 2 1/2 miles yesterday and woke up today in agony. This isn't right, stiff or sore maybe but not joint and muscle pain that wakes me up. I'm sitting on a heating pad right now.

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Also, how long are you off the Lipitor?

Some people, not many, cannot take statins as it causes muscle aches and weakness [leading to rhabdomyolysis] . Though once you're off the statin for a week or so, you should resume normal muscle function.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

well, they mnay nhot be related. I have had one hip replaced at 42 and I was in the bst shaepe of my life. I have FAI in the hips (femoral acetabular impingmement). It is genetic and you can look it up if you like, but I will say that joint pain in those hips was tough (still have my left one and that is heading south now. It may get worse with hashi's that is not under control. However, I have not had any joint pain any where else. Tis not the hashis, tis genetically bad hips. I did not know until I was 39. Just lived with it in the right one. X-rays show the real deal.

Bottom line is.........keep moving..no matter what. If you don't risk doing jmore damage, keep moving.

I personally think many people start getting pains they never had once they are told they6 may have them. Not you, but I think many people do.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Totally agree. Must keep moving. Use it or lose it.


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm seeing a rheumatologist on the 13th. I got the new patient paperwork, lots of questions.

I'm a little concerned about the newer RA meds that supress your immune system. Anyone have any experience with them? I never used to get sick. Snce December I have had walking pneumonia, ear infection that caused my ear drum to rupture and two separate sinus infections.

Anyway, I am trying to start active because I know it's better to do something. I had elbow surgery in April, as soon as I get the go ahead from my ortho I plan on swimming.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BunnieO said:


> I'm seeing a rheumatologist on the 13th. I got the new patient paperwork, lots of questions.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the newer RA meds that supress your immune system. Anyone have any experience with them? I never used to get sick. Snce December I have had walking pneumonia, ear infection that caused my ear drum to rupture and two separate sinus infections.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to start active because I know it's better to do something. I had elbow surgery in April, as soon as I get the go ahead from my ortho I plan on swimming.


Ca-Lynn is correct about the statins. They decrease your CoQ10 which in turn causes an inflammatory response in muscles and tendons including rupture.

Consider taking at least 200 mgs. of CoQ10 per day for a couple of weeks and then titrate down to 100 mgs. permanent.

http://www.ajconline.org/article/S0002-9149(07)00255-X/abstract

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0735109707010546

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1567724907000591

and so on. If you Google you can find plenty.

Metformin (Glucophage) and Quinalones (Cipro, fluorquinalone etc..) do the same.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

BunnieO,

I take Humira for PsA, AS, and sero-negative RA. It's a wonder drug. Yes, it suppresses your immune system.....but you learn not to expose yourself to people who are sick. No biggie. Don't let any of the bad stuff you may have read deter you.

But typically, if you DO have an arthritic problem, the rheumatologist starts with lower tier drugs first....then if they don't work, move up a tier, etc. Don't let all the negative reports throw you.

I don't want to alarm you - and this may not be true for you - but some people with various forms of arthritic autoimmune diseases experienced a direct corelation between having a strep or major infection first, followed some months later with joint problems serious enough to send them to a rheumatologist. I am one of them. I believe in this corelation 10000% because my brother and I caught the same infection while I visited him, then some 6 months later once I was 3000 miles away, each of us was independently diagnosed with the same autoimmune disease. Again, not saying this is true for you.....

See that rheumatologist. I cannot stress enough the importance of stopping the joint destruction........assuming you have such a disease, which should be diagnosed by a rheumatologist, not a GP or even an orth surgeon. [Why? There are well over 200 rheumatological diseases that only a rtheumatologist has experience with.]

And by all means, the swimming is the greatest exercise for you right now.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Good luck.

Lynn


----------

